# Lost Waterstick in Gore



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Lost my paddle at Tunnel on Sunday. It's a bentshaft Waterstick. A cold 12-pack is waiting for whoever finds it. 

-Dave
303-733-1378


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Sweet Boof Dude, I think the Dumb and Dumber swim team have the low water tunnel line figured out.

Still in the Doghouse
Kent


----------

